# W. Virginia Seizure



## parrotfeathers (Sep 15, 2014)

Anyone here read about the seizure of over 80 dogs in W. Virginia?


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

I did. I find it terribly sad that someone who was a well known dog breeder and judge (according to what I've read) ended up doing this. Seeing those poor dogs in the crates and hearing about the conditions is heartbreaking.


----------



## Stark1026 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm really upset about this. We got Benny from there (Benny is a little over 8 months old). I did LOTS of research on Liz. I discussed her as a breeder with other members on this site. My husband and I even picked up a book about Havanese dogs from Barnes and Noble and she was listed on page 5 of a published book discussing how she brought Havanese puppies into the United States. 

Liz always encouraged us to come visit the puppies, and would not let us pick up Benny until he was 11 weeks old. He's had no health issues (knock on wood) and has the best personality with the sweetest disposition. Unfortunately, I did not have the opportunity to visit the puppies prior to picking up Benny because we left on our honeymoon, then had to travel to a friends wedding so the timing was off (but Liz always encouraged us to make a trip if possible). 

I feel terrible that the other dogs lived like that and am glad we have our Benny and are giving him the best home ever, but I can't believe this all. I feel duped. Of course I wouldn't trade Benny in for the world, but I did everything I could to get the best dog possible from a reputable breeder and can't believe this happened.


----------



## Stark1026 (Mar 19, 2014)

On another note, I feel as though I should question his AKC paperwork, his parents CERF tests, even his birthday and first shots. Such a shame.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

What an extremely heartbreaking story... I wonder why no one intervened? The breeder must have felt uncomfortable asking anyone for help. Very sad…Hoping that they find wonderful loving homes for all those precious little ones. Your little Benny is darling.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

What a tragic story. This is why I believe it is very important to visit a breeder in-person so you can assess the type of environment your puppy is being raised in. This is crucial; especially when a breeder's website does not include detailed info about the dam & sire or verifiable health screening data (OFA or CHIC). I just checked out the Destiny Havanese website and there are a few red flags. I just hope the seized puppies get proper care and the love they deserve, and are put up for adoption once the investigation is complete.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I just now saw the video. There is no excuse for this, and no defending it, even though some are trying. This is simply the lowest of the low, regardless of what mental state the person was/is in. Surely someone else knew about this. It didn't happen over a short period of time.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The breeder website said there is also a partner.


----------



## parrotfeathers (Sep 15, 2014)

Recently in my state a seizure took place with well respected australian cattle dog breeder. My training bud got her dog from there. She is just sick about it. She said she thought she had done all her homework and research. Turns out the majority of the breeding dogs were kept at another location. In live animals all we have is our reputation and word. It's terrible when someone violates that trust.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh wow, that is absolutely shocking. Yes, a couple red flags on the site, but, I can see how it would give the impression of being very legit particularly if the woman was involved in the show scene. Wow. Really sorry for all those dogs.


----------



## parrotfeathers (Sep 15, 2014)

I did read that the Havanese Rescue has agreed to take/help with the dogs seized. It will be several weeks before this happens. Donations are being taken by the governmental (city/county) branch caring for them presently before they are turned over to the rescue.

I serve as president of the largest avicultural (birds) organization in existence. I don't know why things like this happen but it occasionally happens in birds too. I don't think people set out to intentionally place an animal in harm's way. I don't believe it is hoarding--I watch that show and that is truly a devastating disease. One case in birds happened a few years ago. It is common to keep water for birds in glass water bottles (16 oz). I change my bottles once a week and also randomly test for bacteria. The water bottles at this seizure were green with algae and defenders were actually saying it was not harmful and that it was an acceptable level of care. It was obvious they had probably never been cleaned.

Every time a seizure happens in any species of animal, it puts another nail in the coffin of pet ownership and animal breeding. I know that sounds extreme, but if you know anything about the animal rights faction, you know it is true.


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

I am glad to hear Destiny is being discussed. My wife and I are looking for a Havanese and have learned a lot reading these forums. The problem with knowledge is that, too much, and you just get confused. We have been willing to pay a respectable price for a dog (without being gouged), but in some cases it seems a sincere effort on the part of a family breeder is more to be valued than getting the red carpet treatment like you are at a jewelers. So many scams.

We live in Ohio, only an hour from Destiny and would not have hesitated to drive the distance to check out the facilities and owners, and hopefully go home with a dog. Of course if the house were to look like the news said, we would have turned around and left right away. Destiny actually comes up in directories when we do local searches. So glad they were closed down.

We had someone come today and got a quote for an Invisible Fence. Now we are debating over whether we should get one or two dogs. We are in our 50's and retired with no children. 

Anyway, i am thankful for the information I read here. Jeff


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SPLAbby said:


> I am glad to hear Destiny is being discussed. My wife and I are looking for a Havanese and have learned a lot reading these forums. The problem with knowledge is that, too much, and you just get confused. We have been willing to pay a respectable price for a dog (without being gouged), but in some cases it seems a sincere effort on the part of a family breeder is more to be valued than getting the red carpet treatment like you are at a jewelers. So many scams.
> 
> We live in Ohio, only an hour from Destiny and would not have hesitated to drive the distance to check out the facilities and owners, and hopefully go home with a dog. Of course if the house were to look like the news said, we would have turned around and left right away. Destiny actually comes up in directories when we do local searches. So glad they were closed down.
> 
> ...


The very best advice, IMO, to avoid getting a puppy who has had a poor start in life, is to go and meet the breeder and see where/how the puppies are being raised in person. Most good breeders WANT to meet you too!

Invisible fences cause a lot of behavior problems in dogs of any size, but they are also extremely unsafe for Havanese and other small breed dogs. They do nothing to protect your small dogs from larger animals that can get into your yard.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I second what Karen said about invisible fences for small breeds. They are a danger in that any creature can come into your yard, as well as a danger to your own dog. I would recommend traditional fencing for a Havanese. Good luck on your search.


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

We found our baby! We spent almost two hours at the breeders' house last night. Both the parents live there and we had our choice of three pups. Two were apricot. We chose the one who looks like Benji because he has the best personality (to us) and had nice markings. They had already named him Benji and we are sticking with that. I have followed the posts on this forum about good things to look for and red flags. I was very pleased with their attitude and approach to things. We will probably pick him up Thursday night. What a love bug he is! (Where did I get my user name? My last dog was a Cairn Terrier I named Abby.)


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

How exciting!!!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

The breeders took this picture for us while we were at their house yesterday. We pick up Benji Friday! Then we can get some real pictures taken and move to a different sub forum. Jeff Benji is white with brown and gold ears and some brown markings across his back.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Benji is adorable


----------



## parrotfeathers (Sep 15, 2014)

Benji is lovely! He has a beautiful coat.


----------



## rebel926 (Jan 20, 2015)

Such a cutie pie! Congrats.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Benji is so sweet. Congrats!!


----------

